

Ask HN: To Virtualize or Not to Virtualize? - nsomaru

Hi HN,<p>I am embarking on a project to set up a network for a small enterprise customer (~10 employees)<p>Basically I need:<p>(1) A file server, to be accessed by Windows clients.<p>(2) A proxy/firewall/gateway in the form of a Zentyal installation (an Ubuntu derivative).<p>I would also like to administrate these boxes remotely if necessary.<p>My thoughts<p>-- a single big server with virtualised instances of the servers I need. In this case I'm not sure how to do storage because I don't want the proxy and file-server to be hitting the disk at the same time. I also know nothing about KVM/Xen so a recommendation for noob-friendliness (in terms of virtualisation) would be great. The reason this appeals to me is because I am under the impression that I can easily back up VM images (and they can even be tarred, diffed and rsync'd). This would make backup a breeze, and disaster recovert easy (buy another server, dl vm's and you're good to go).<p>or<p>-- a cheaply built box for the proxy, and a nice raided box for the files. I can keep the settings for the proxy backed up so that machine can be easily replaced and RAID is not necessary.<p>Further considerations: should I build the server(s) myself or go for an OEM server like an HP/Dell?<p>Basically, I'd like your thoughts on this, especially how you guys approach problems in this domain.<p>Thanks :)
======
lsiunsuex
If all you have to solve for is 1 and 2 then I think your going about this the
wrong way.

You can do both with appliances - Firewall from Sonicwall or Barracuda and you
can buy any number of Raid x file servers.

(i work for neither barracuda nor sonicwall, but use multiple products from
both of them and for the money, their good)

If you were going to build a full domain network with Active Directory, Print,
File Shares, Exchange, etc... then I'd go with VM's

We're (day job) a Dell shop and you can get really nice servers from them on
the cheap.

Get a few (2 or 3) big powerful servers, run ESXi on them, put the different
systems in as VM's and your good to go. For VM's you want mammoth ram and
processor. Storage is only important as how much you need to grow.

Like you said, at that point, the OS and system are just a few files you can
download and write to tape, transfer to a different server for DR, whatever.
hell, if their small enough, you can burn them to blue ray.

Its all about money and what you need to accomplish in a given amount of time.
If money is no object, you can do whatever you want. If money and time are
tight, your options will begin to get limited.

I'm personally a big fan of appliances and use them whenever I can. Theres no
Windows OS to patch, if i have a problem, i have 1 company to call, not 3
(server, os and software) and a lot of them can be bought with some sort of
hardware assuance where they can replace the entire box within 48 hours if it
fails.

~~~
lsiunsuex
oh yeah, don't build them yourself; I know it's fun and you probably want to
(i have) but if they fail, you have no one to turn to but yourself. If i have
hard drive failure, ram failure, whatever, first thing i do (after diagnosing
) is call my Dell rep - parts within a day or 2 and if its under warranty,
their covered.

spare yourself the headache / midnight nightmare.

